# please help. Found Pigeon



## holliebear (Sep 30, 2007)

I was at work last night when I saw a pigeon just outside the restaurant I work at in a small patch of grass. I was surprised he made no attempt to leave when I went up to him. I asked other employees if they had seen him, and they said he had been there for the last three nights. No one cared. I contacted the spca, the only wildlife rescue in our area, and even the police. No one would help me or give any advice. Needless to say I was sick over the situation. I went home talked to my fiancee and we decided to pick up the bird in the morning. He was still there and even walking around in front of the door. We picked him up and put him in a box. We got pigeon food from the pet store and brought him home. He was outside for most of the day. He eats, drinks, and let's us pet him. He even ate out of our hands. (we are using anti-bacterial hand soap) He steps up onto our hands as well. At one point, my fiancee saw a hawk fly down after the bird. He watched the pigeon fly out of our yard across the street and into a tree. He thought 'well that's the last we will see of him'. Next thing he knew about 20 minutes late, the bird flew right back to where he was in our yard. For the night, we are keeping him in our gazebo. We have other animals, and I cannot risk them getting sick, although I don't think the pigeon is ill. I don't know what to do with him. I cannot keep him, but he seems like he is maybe someone's pet. What do I do? Like I mentioned earlier, I cannot seem to get answers, and I cannot keep the poor thing in a cardboard box half the time.
Please help.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

First I want to thank you for having a kind heart and the willingness to help this bird that came in your path.
Secondly, I want to ask you to bring the bird inside. Outside at night isn't safe unless your gazebo is completely closed in. Do you have a kennel you can put him in?
Next, does the bird have bands on his legs? Can you post a picture?
Finally, where are you located in case we have a member near by that can help?


----------



## holliebear (Sep 30, 2007)

to answer you questions:
The gazebo is closed in. 
The pigeon has no band
I am in Niagara County, NY

I wish I could send a pic, but I'm not sure how. I don't have a kennel. Should I leave him in the box while he is in the gazebo? Do you think he was a pet?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sounds like he is someones pet. What does he look like?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi holliebear, 


Thank you for halping this Pigeon...


If you have not had Pigeons previously, you will find that they are quite charming and sensitive Creatures.


No need to worry about the Pigeon having anything anyone else can catch...or, instead, just appreciate that the chances of that are no more than that the Pigeon will catch something FROM you, or your other Pets, so, don't worry on that...just use simple handwashing the same as you would for your existing Pets, or as you may for this or any other Bird, child, person, family member and so on.

The most germ and illness carrying creatures of all, which present the greatest danger of contageon, are people children, especially those who attend pre-schools, day care, or schools of any kind.

Compared to them, Roaches, Warf Rats, feral Cats or other, hardly register on the scale.

All in all, Pigeons rate so low on the scale of anything to be concerned about, the long list of the ones TO worry about should be considered in their real priority first, and then one will never worry about Pigeons again.

Otherwise, from what you describe, this Pigeon is certainly not acting as if all is well with them.


Can you tell us what the poops look like? Color wise, consistancy wise?


Can you see if his little butt is clean? Or if there are any poops soiling the Feathers there?


Any signs of predation? Missing Tail Feathers, ruffled or disturbed Feathers? Any signs of injury in any way? Little 'bumps' which might be injurys from bites of a Cat or Dog?


Possibly he is ill with something that has weakened him, so he will not fly unless it is truely an emergency...

Worms can do this, as can many things...

Do you have any way to weigh him?


Best wishes...!


Phil
l v


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Holliebear and welcome to pigeon talk! Sounds like you were a lifesaver. 
We'd love to see pictures. This one sounds either like it's very young or was someone's pet bird that got loose and is used to humans. If so, he's not really tuned to the dangers of the big scary world and there's nothing much tastier to a hawk than fresh pigeon.

Unless you have other birds, you're probably pretty safe bringing this pigeon into your home. Just use the usual hygenie precautions and you should be good. 

If you can't keep him, you can post over in the adoption section of P-Talk. Of course we love pictures!!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Very true, I was not remembering this, but yes, young Pigeons can indeed become stranded and even starving/dehydrated from inexperience...then, become too weak to fly even when they had been flying previously...


Phil
l v


----------



## ronhoward (Mar 16, 2007)

*I don't know if I can be of help...*

I am located in Albuquerque, NM, and have an Avian Rescue, to include pigeons. I am in the process of routing a rescued pigeon from Northern California to here to join my housebound pet pigeons now (broken wing and the vet doesn't see a good chance of recovery). I was wondering if there might be some sort of chain that could be set up to route this pigeon here also, IF no one locally in NY could help. Anyone to the east of NM that could help with short (??) drives?? I would travel a couple of hundred miles east from NM to end the chain.

That is holliebear, if you decide you may need to send the pigeon to some where else. Keeping him yourself may be a good idea, once you have the facilities for it, and they are not great nor expensive, and you have expert, terrific help here at Pigeon Talk. Your choice. You have saved a life, congratulations and heartfelt best wishes.

I don't get on-line as often as I once did, so sending me a private message might be the best way. I can be reached at: [email protected] at least I can check my emails there daily. Ron Howard


----------



## Hooked (Jul 23, 2006)

good morning holliebear and i want to thank you for helping this little one. maybe i could help find the owner or even give this little one a forever home I am from Buffalo NY so i am just down the road from you. I will send you my contact info.thanks Brian


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This is such a wonderful response I hope she come back on line and checks this thread. I've been worried about this little bird.
Thank you Ron and Brian for your offers.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thank you for helping this pigeon. It does sound as though it was someone's pet even though it's not banded. Not everyone bands their birds. If you can't keep it I'm sure one of these kind people will adopt it.


----------



## holliebear (Sep 30, 2007)

Charis said:


> Sounds like he is someones pet. What does he look like?


He is gray/black with a small head. He has no band. We do not have a cage to put him in. My fiancee is going to come up with something, because it is getting cooler outside at night. I want to bring him in the laundry room, but first we have to get some knid of cage


----------



## holliebear (Sep 30, 2007)

Hooked said:


> good morning holliebear and i want to thank you for helping this little one. maybe i could help find the owner or even give this little one a forever home I am from Buffalo NY so i am just down the road from you. I will send you my contact info.thanks Brian


Oh please do. I couldn't get online yesterday. A friend was coming over after work to meet Fred, the pigeon. He is in our gazebo. I had checked on him just an hour before. When I went out again he was gone! The gazebo is screened in except one half of a panel which is now covered. I searched the yard for him even calling him. lol. Then I saw him. He was on top of the gazebo just sitting pretty. I said Fred what are you doing up there? I got one of the broken ladders (the only one I could find) and climbed up there and brought him down. I don't like heights. He must have flew out and then decided again to come back.
So anyhow, I am in Wilson, about an hour away give or take. This friend of mine might take Fred, but I am not sure. Do you have pigeons Brian?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

It would be best to find Fred a home with other pigeons. They are very social. Hopefully you and Brian will connect.


----------



## Hooked (Jul 23, 2006)

Hello Holly, i sent you my info so if you want to contact me feel free i will be home any time after 5pm daily.Yes I do have pigeons and he would feel right at home.thanks Brian


----------

